# stripped oil hole



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Any ideas how to fix this, the hole is stripped not the plug


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Either a self tapping oil plug or possibly find a heli-coil kit thats big enough to fix the prob.
Scary part is the metal shavings your gonna create, better take extra caution to clear everything out of the case when your done.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

"whistle" it's not any easy fix. Is it on your bike? I'd assume that it is. You could re tap it to slightly larger threads but watch the shavings. Maybe attach a magnet to the tap. Craftsman used to sell a magnet that wrapped around a screwdriver to magnetize it. 

Just take it slow and put in a magnetic plug and it wouldn't hurt to put one on your filter. 








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Old trick is to put grease on your tap. Grease holds the shavings, to be safe, flush the hell out of it with oil.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats what i did on my old bike was the grease on the tap and went slow with it or just get a boat plug I have one in the tool box just in case but its for a striped oil plug got like a wing nut on it and when tightened the rubber expands. I got it at a Napa store.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Do you know what size the rubber plug is? I've been reading and some people been using a Mojave 250 oil plug which is a 14mm and tapping the hole to fit it


----------



## Madbrute (Dec 19, 2010)

Advanced auto has what is called a one sie over oil plug made just for this I just had to do this same thing.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

How well does the rubber plug work as a tempory fix?


----------



## 4freese (Jan 31, 2010)

I used a one size over from advance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Have u had any problems with the one size over?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

The brute drain plug is a 12mm-1.50, what is the next size up?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Just get a self tapping drain plug. And go on about your business.


----------

